

Ask HN: How do you keep track of progress? - kvs

I have a couple of products in the works, multiple pilots with customers, and 2 or 3 research projects happening at the same time all with about 6 people. I am wondering how you keep track of progress of your efforts and where they are?
======
maxwin
\-->Maybe using a good project management tool might help?
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/11/13/15-useful-
project...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/11/13/15-useful-project-
management-tools)

\-->Another way is make sure you are away from distractions. Here is PG's
essay on: Disconnecting Distraction
<http://www.paulgraham.com/distraction.html>

Hope this helps a bit.

------
dan_sim
We use our own product called Timmy at <http://www.timmyontime.com> . To keep
tracks of things, we write notes and tag them with whatever we need to. We use
the search box or simply browse through note pages to get what we want.
Example, you can create a todo note for your teammate like this : "#todo
@franky please update the pricing on the homepage". It uses IM as an interface
(though you could do it on the web).

------
justlearning
I have used both of these and have liked the simplicity in ui and
functionality:

<http://www.toggl.com/> (work/personal)

<http://www.todoist.com> (for personal)

------
tjpick
org-mode

